# Photo update of Scarlett!



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I am hoping that these pictures work. But I thought I'd post a picture update on Scarlett since the last time you have seen her. 

This was after a groom, and is probably my favourite picture of her ever. You can just see how adorable her little face is. 









Helping mom write an essay









Out for a nice walk in the park









Snuggled up in bed









Not wanting to participate in Christmas activities









My little snow bum! She loves, loves, loves the snow. 

















And finally, the most adorable thing you will ever see
.
.
.
Scarlett has a chooch. She loves it. She sucks on it, and does not chew it all up. It is seriously hilarious.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

She is seriously ADORABLE!!:love-eyes:


----------



## carlsbadsue (May 26, 2012)

OMG, Can I have her? She is just precious and you are too, for sharing the pics


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She is totally gorgeous!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

she is so beautiful

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pictures! She looks beautiful in that post groom picture


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is a little stunner. Love her with the dummy, and I love your fav picture too!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Scarlett is as adorable as ever 

Shes still Such a gorgeous deep red and what a stunning little face .... Perfect 

I love her name ...

Glad all is well.

xxx


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I loooove the picture with the dummy! How cute


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you for the update, she is looking fabulous and has kept her lovely rich colour.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Beautiful Poo


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw how gorgeous is she! I love the first picture too, so cute x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

What a cutie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep she is a cutie  pretty girl xxx


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

She is adorable! Her ears are so long in the last picture-she looks like a true girl


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

she is gorgeous. I love that she has a pacifier! I have a cat could use one of those lol


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words about Scarlett


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just too cute, lovely girl.


----------

